# Ruger Security 9 Compact Glock magazines?



## Lance319 (May 1, 2020)

Can someone tell me if the ruger security 9 compact accepts Glock magazines?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Ruger uses proprietary mags (Ruger mags).

The only Rugers I can think of that use Glock mags is the PC carbine/PC Charger line.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Ruger uses proprietary mags (Ruger mags).
> 
> The only Rugers I can think of that use Glock mags is the PC carbine/PC Charger line.


+1


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nope. My Security 9 Compact does not take G26 magazines.


----------

